# Thread to infodump about sonas



## Servyl (Aug 21, 2022)

Perhaps something like this already exists, but if not, here it is. XP

Neurodivergent or not, we all tend to want to infodump sometimes -- just a natural thing humans do. Here's a place for that! I'll check in every now and then because I love hearing about people's original creations!

You can infodump as little or as much as you want -- you could share just their name, or you could share just their name + a timeline of every single thing they've ever done in their life. I wanna know!

Enjoy.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 23, 2022)

FINALLY, A THREAD FOR ME
My fursona used to be named Axis because he's an axis deer and I was a rather smoothbrained individual, it wasn't until like 4 years after I made him that he got renamed to Suɲo ("soo-nyo"). The reason I chose that name is because his character represents my deep-rooted love of early mornings, and so his name is an abbreviation of "suye diɲo", which is a phrase in my conlang that means "morning soul"

I also have a utahraptor named Bandela, I got her name from a dream I had where someone was giving me a house tour and he showed me his miniature pet giraffe of the same name.


----------



## Servyl (Aug 24, 2022)

Tetrachroma said:


> FINALLY, A THREAD FOR ME
> My fursona used to be named Axis because he's an axis deer and I was a rather smoothbrained individual, it wasn't until like 4 years after I made him that he got renamed to Suɲo ("soo-nyo"). The reason I chose that name is because his character represents my deep-rooted love of early mornings, and so his name is an abbreviation of "suye diɲo", which is a phrase in my conlang that means "morning soul"
> 
> I also have a utahraptor named Bandela, I got her name from a dream I had where someone was giving me a house tour and he showed me his miniature pet giraffe of the same name.


Those are some neat hidden name meanings! o;


----------



## miskiko (Aug 24, 2022)

Ohh okay!

So my sona's name is Banvey, (if you really wanna know why it's that just ask and I'll tell ya) an African wild dog. He's a kickboxer, though I am not a kickboxer myself. I just thought that it fit him as a character lol. He wasn't my fursona at first, but I got kinda attached to him over time.

Oh, and his name was originally Grey! As in Earl Grey tea, which he has a fondness of!


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Aug 26, 2022)

Sappho Cornelius Cortez, 25 year old wusky (wolf husky) taur from an area called the Lycanic highlands. Funnily enough, Sappho is a female name. Unfortunately a week or two later the Fandom exploded with Hypnotistsappho. So I just go by saph or S.Cortez to avoid confusion. Anyway...

Saph works as a taxi or "UWUber" not an actual term but it's descriptive enough. While not the strongest, his halberd is more than reasonable enough for bandits to avoid him... that and Sappho often eats bandits...

A novice pyromancer, he'd be lucky to conjure a candles flame, but is significantly more skilled under pressure or if he's mad.

Neither of his parents are taur nor do they possess any taur genes(Dads an intelligent feral direwolf and moms an anthro husky), making his birth both unusual and extremely rare.

His home is a modest two floor house in the village of Thistlewood, nicknamed the capital of the highlands. Sappho is well known and beloved by the villagers for his kind heart and low travel prices. He often records the stories they tell him or the adventures he himself experience.


I'll continue thinking and typing in a second, head hurts at the moment


----------



## Servyl (Aug 28, 2022)

Sappho_Cortez said:


> Sappho Cornelius Cortez, 25 year old wusky (wolf husky) taur from an area called the Lycanic highlands. Funnily enough, Sappho is a female name. Unfortunately a week or two later the Fandom exploded with Hypnotistsappho. So I just go by saph or S.Cortez to avoid confusion. Anyway...
> 
> Saph works as a taxi or "UWUber" not an actual term but it's descriptive enough. While not the strongest, his halberd is more than reasonable enough for bandits to avoid him... that and Sappho often eats bandits...
> 
> ...


Aye, awesome character my dude! 'Taurs are so awesome ;3

Figured I'd infodump about my own gurl a bit here --

Her name is Eirlys von Svensson. Funnily enough, she hails and mainly lives in Sweden (though she has places elsewhere, too, thanks to the large grant of money she received after an event occuring her now deceased parents). She has a very mixed heritage, her species in itself being African, her name being Welsh (meaning 'snow drop.' She's Nordic and ice-themed therefore!)

Eirlys is something of both a self-representation and her own character all at once. I love my Swedish and Nordic heritage, hence I made her Swedish and gave her a strong Scandinavian accent. She's a decent cook, and is particularly good at making Swedish rosette cookies -- my family makes these all the time! //

But unlike Eirlys, I as a person am, of course, not an _assassin _or 



Spoiler



masochist


, both of which Eirlys is most definitely. 

Eirlys loves making fun of people and degrading them for her own pleasure -- she grew up always being the weak, bullied kid, so she jumped at the chance to finally make a name for herself as her own person.

She's an assassin, and a highly skilled one at that. She independently made the national crime rate in Sweden skyrocket by about 50%, and she's hella proud of her work.

But she's not afraid to mess around with herself, either. As mentioned earlier, Eirlys is a wicked pain-lover. It's something she really is internally ashamed of, but the blood and satisfaction of it all makes it too hard to fully eliminate from her life. (This is not a good thing by any means, by the way. I do not condone anyone or any forms of this behaviour. Please call a hotline if you are feeling this way. Hate to take this out of context but I just don't want anyone doing anything to themselves!)

She's an emotional wreck, honestly.

I identify with servals very very strongly both as a spiritual guide and self-image, so naturally I identify with Eirlys and her species. Even though she's severely F'd up as an individual, she's a comfort character for me.


Anyway, I just now realized I've about written a novel. So I think that's enough for now! XP


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Aug 30, 2022)

Her name is Naia. She used to be emergency medic in hospital but after the decline of planet wide USSR empire caused by interplanetary shortage of resources she had to work for shadow sector, as military paramedic in private, for hire military. During one mission her team died with her barely escaping. 

Now she has to navigate desolate environments full of dangerous scavengers, chased by mercinary from another faction, which can contact her through walkie-talkie. They plotted each other's demise, days of hunt turned into weeks, months and years. Now they mostly speak of weather. Too far away to find and kill each other. To lonely to wish for death of the other. Will they meet? Will they help each other and forget about their past, when world has forgotten about them long time ago? 

It is her on the profile picture, holding walkie-talkie in her right hand, standing on the edge of a high building for the signal, or perhaps to say that the other has won and give her final goodbye.

(this my story of her)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Aug 30, 2022)

Dump 2

Sapphia Coraline Cortez is my female form and has significantly different details.

Rather than taxi or escort, she is a babysitter. 

She's more adept at pyromancy but is rubbish with weapons. 

She can't resist men shorter than her and often goes mommy mode for the short fellas. Any man below 5"4 is hot stuff, of course who could resist an 8"7 hottie wearing nothing but a belt for a bra

Unlike Sappho, she doesn't record her adventures or whatever, she prefers to live in the present.

Still a vorish dork, many bandits and villains have disappeared between her lips.

I'm open for questions to fill in any blanks.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 2, 2022)

This handsome blue dude called Guifrog is just me in anthro frog form. Our interests and personalities are very much intertwined - reserved, absent-minded, nonsensical at times; enjoy swimming, have hobbies that change in cycles but include gaming, drawing and composing; work as a translator for foreign agencies; and live in a small city. But thanks to a mind with child-like dreams (and a pinch of VR to make real to a degree), my frog self also owns a vacation home in a Koopa-Toad inhabited area from Mushroom Kingdom, so I can just relax there every now and then with my pet Yoshi.


----------



## Troj (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm Troj! I'm a dinosaur. 

The art I've gotten of Troj has allowed me to gender-bend, play with my body type, and try on outfits that I don't own, don't look as good in, or can't wear in real life.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 4, 2022)

My main fursona is a Turkish Angora cat who is half deaf and loves to swim. She hates having her belly rubbed, but tolerates it as best as she can if it happens.

She loves to listen to and sing her favorite songs between 2 am and 5 am in the morning.

She dislikes most seafoods, preferring chicken or beef. Usually doesn't eat pork, unless its Chinese takeout or bacon. Loves cereal and milk.

Has an obsession with coffee and caffeine, but hates energy drinks.

She is only 4 feet tall. Her hobbies are parkour, cooking, baking, reading and ventriloquism.


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 7, 2022)

My sona is called Pavlos Andriades, a golden eagle anthro, 24 years old. Generally kinda introverted, he is by no means antisocial, just doesn't like to be the center of attention, and is definitely more of a follower than a leader, which is just the way he likes it, happy to be a part of things.

He is a capable flier, but is currently grounded due to a broken wing he sustained in a fall. Currently wears a cast and sling on his right wing while his wrist heals up, which will take a long time since his species has a slow rate of bone healing, and is clumsy enough that he is often injured one way or another.

He likes cooking, flying (when he's not injured), playing games, science (mostly ocean stuff), and pretty much all music. Dislikes include being the centre of attention, being as clumsy as he is, and bad cooking from others.



https://imgur.com/a/asVvhyG


----------



## Servyl (Sep 7, 2022)

TaintedLion said:


> My sona is called Pavlos Andriades, a golden eagle anthro, 24 years old. Generally kinda introverted, he is by no means antisocial, just doesn't like to be the center of attention, and is definitely more of a follower than a leader, which is just the way he likes it, happy to be a part of things.
> 
> He is a capable flier, but is currently grounded due to a broken wing he sustained in a fall. Currently wears a cast and sling on his right wing while his wrist heals up, which will take a long time since his species has a slow rate of bone healing, and is clumsy enough that he is often injured one way or another.
> 
> ...


He's adorable omg!!


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 7, 2022)

Servyl said:


> He's adorable omg!!


Ty, the artists who did the work really knocked it out of the park.
Glad the injury doesn't detract from his adorableness >v<


----------



## Kayube (Nov 19, 2022)

My fursona is still something of a work in progress but I'm getting more of an idea of him. His name is Rufus T. Raccoon, and he is a toon (like in _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_). He's a cartoon actor, likes tinkering with homemade inventions, and has a collection of cartoon props. A lot of his cartoons revolve around him using a time machine to go back in time and visit historical periods in search of some shiny object. In real life he doesn't actually have a time machine (though not for lack of trying), but he is something of a history buff.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

So, this is Choco the Chocolate Wolf, my sona




He is a Chocolate Labrador and Wolf mix,making him both a dog and a wolf. Why are his eyes purple? Well, it's my favourite colour, that's the explanation.

Choco is a Police Officer, so don't you go breaking the law!

He's eighteen, because that's how old I am. He'll get older as I get older.

He's basically just me, so how I act is how he'd act. That's all, goodbye


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 19, 2022)

This is Simon, the angel cat









						Angel kitty cat by bluesky.love
					

Drew this as requested by my mother, who just had knee surgery.




					www.furaffinity.net
				




He is the guardian angel of animals who need help. He also comforts humans and animals that are close to death.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 22, 2022)

Kinguyakki is the bastard son of a dragon (father) and wolf (mother).  When I first created him, his name was Stian (meaning Wanderer).  Suited his character and backstory, but in RP scenarios people misspelled it as "Stain" so often I came up with a longer, more ridiculous name: Kinguyakki, referring to the Northern Lights.  His eyes appear to change color, similar to the swirling of the aurora.  He goes by Akki.

When first created he was primarily anthro in form, always walking upright.  Since then he has taken a more feral way of movement, still capable of walking upright but he prefers to go on all fours.  Along with that, he wears no clothing, finding no need for it.  He prefers cooler climates and sleeps in caves or beneath rocky overhangs.  Akki rarely lives in one place very long, getting bored of it or chased away by angry mobs.

Being a half-breed, he does not have all the traits and abilities of a dragon.  He cannot take flight, but only glide after dropping from a high point (cliff, wall, tower) and using air currents to rise.  He cannot generate fire breath, but he does have a concoction of oil and cinnamon that he drinks. It causes a reaction in his stomach that makes him belch fireballs for a short period.  Too much of it causes indigestion.

Akki's "fur" is actually modified dragon scales.  It is the texture of long pine needles and fire resistent, with tough hide beneath.  His horns, teeth, claws and bones are also dragonbone, incredibly tough.  His claws can embed in solid stone, which he uses to climb vertical rock surfaces.  His tail is plated with scales.  

He has an inferiority complex because of his appearance and mixed species, which contributes a lot to behavior and how he interacts with others. His personality is usually coarse, impatient and bad-tempered, also impulsive and unpredictable. He learned at an early age that he is an intimidating, imposing creature and does not care for authority figures.  He will take orders only if the one giving them has earned his respect as a good leader, and even then he is prone to acting on impulse.  And, he may just blatantly disregard direct orders and break rules.

Kinguyakki can also be playful and mischievous when it benefits him. For example, when meeting someone who was new to the area and unfamiliar with local customs, he told her that the way of greeting someone new was to sniff their butt, no matter what race/species.  He also lurks around bathing pools and swimming holes in the forest to steal the clothing while people are swimming and hoards them in a pile in his den.  He will give them back, no questions asked, if the owner comes to claim them but only one ever has.

Having said that, he has a gentle side and can be intensely protective of the weak and vulnerable. . .in his own way.  He will use his wings to shelter them from a rainstorm or keep the heat from a campfire around them so they can stay warm, but he pretends he's not aware that he's being helpful.  Those who are fortunate enough to be considered a friend will have a loyal friend and protector for life.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 22, 2022)

This is Vanessa Howl. She is an albino gray wolf. She is a goth chick. She is a psychotic, sadistic serial killer who's tactics have lead to many bodies and none of them ever found after their bones are made part of her macabre collection.

But under her dangerous, almost primal nature and dark obsession with the very concept of death, exists a deeply tortured mind that fears that all she is and all she ever will be is a monster. Sure, when caught up in the thrill of the hunt she can think of nothing but playing with her victims and enjoys every moment of it but when the night has ended, her prey has been killed and she is left with nothing but her own thoughts...she cries. She cries because she knows something is wrong with her. She knows that what she does isn't right but she can't stop herself: she can't fight the blood lusting monster that lives within her and she knows that seeking help was never an option. She knows what she is and so she cries. She cries tears that no one will ever see or even know she is capable of producing. And then she sleeps...and dreams of her next kill.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 22, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> This is Vanessa Howl. She is an albino gray wolf. She is a goth chick. She is a psychotic, sadistic serial killer who's tactics have lead to many bodies and none of them ever found after their bones are made part of her macabre collection.
> 
> But under her dangerous, almost primal nature and dark obsession with the very concept of death, exists a deeply tortured mind that fears that all she is and all she ever will be is a monster. Sure, when caught up in the thrill of the hunt she can think of nothing but playing with her victims and enjoys every moment of it but when the night has ended, her prey has been killed and she is left with nothing but her own thoughts...she cries. She cries because she knows something is wrong with her. She knows that what she does isn't right but she can't stop herself: she can't fight the blood lusting monster that lives within her and she knows that seeking help was never an option. She knows what she is and so she cries. She cries tears that no one will ever see or even know she is capable of producing. And then she sleeps...and dreams of her next kill.


Do.. not .. rp .. with... her... Ok!
Noted.
Or maybe... I have never been murdered in rp


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 22, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Do.. not .. rp .. with... her... Ok!
> Noted.
> Or maybe... I have never been murdered in rp


Better make sure you can handle everything that comes with her: she's NOT for the faint of heart and will do things that are nothing sort of super fucked up so better be into hardcore if you're gonna get into the ring with HER.XD


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 22, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Better make sure you can handle everything that comes with her: she's NOT for the faint of heart and will do things that are nothing sort of super fucked up so better be into hardcore if you're gonna get into the ring with HER.XD


I don't want this really. Thanks for the warning, though.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 22, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> I don't want this really. Thanks for the warning, though.


Only fair.>;3


----------



## FoxZarz (Nov 23, 2022)

There's a LOT a could talk about my fursona, he has experienced a LOT of things trough the years that defined him who are. But i'm going to aim for the basic stuff, so this isn't boring or extensive

So, he's from a weird subclass of foxes called Ruby Foxes, wich are just normal foxes but are slightly bigger, red and have myostatin-related muscle hypertrophy (rapid muscle growth) and a disorder that makes them have less stamina than usual. When he was a 6yo his house, mother and dad were burn to the ashes in a fire, lefting him not only without parents, but without anyone, except for his grandfather who was already really old, so he haved to do a lot of things be himself.

When he was 13yo his grandfather died and the cabin in the forest were it lived was so deteriorated that it was just a burning memory being there, so Fox started making some mony by selling pizzas and doing small favors to anyone he could, he was scared, lonely and without even a friend

When he was nearly 16yo a friend he made left him live with him in her house for a while, since he didn't have neither a home, he was just wandering around the streets with a backpack with all the money he have gotten so far since his granpa death, wich was a LOT actually, but he just wasn't going to spend it just like that

At 17yo he finally was kicked out of his friend house, since they have to move out, and he was alone in the streets again, but this time, he started thinking, that with all the money he haved, he could do something, so with a lot of effort and patient, buyed an appartment near the park he always has spend his time, it was unfurnished, but it was something, also become a friend of the owner of the appartment pretty fast. Also at this age he started working out (and never stopped since then), since it was kinda scared of being hurt, the fire that killed his parent wasn't a normal accidental fire, someone did it, and he is sure about that... someone killed his parents

At 20-22yo he started working as a plumber and pizza driver at the same time, it wasn't a lot of money, but it was something. Also he realized how important would have been to him to have someone on his teenhood... someone that could have helped him no matter what, so he maked himself a promise: He would always going to be a 'good boy'... like his dad teached him

22yo and going on he started helping literally everyone who needed help, helping neighbors moving in and out, fixing stuff for free, even trying to help people in the streets, giving they food and sometimes even shelter, on the cold nights of winter... wich has bringed him some problems... not everyone needs him, but would accept his help just to hurt him, there's a lot of people that it's just taking advantage of him... but he actually just doesen't care, even if it hurts sometimes

He is currently 27yo, still working on the same thing, and happily married to a 'little' wolf who is the only one ever that hasn't is taked advantage of him, he was just, scared sometimes and wanted a true friend, and slowly both of they fell in love. They don't have a lot of money, but they are happy with what they have

About more of how Zarz is:  Well, Fox, from the outside, can be a little scary, since it's really big and a bit muscular, but in the inside, he is really friendly, cute, and it's always looking for a way of making everyone happy. He is also against violence at all and is really REALLY hard to make him act angry or violently, only hurting his friends will result on that. He sometimes reffers himself as an idiot, dumb or a stupid guy, because he is just way too good for this world full of evilness



Spoiler: And here, a bunch of random photos of Fox Zarz

































Art by: Me uwu
All images here belong to my fursona stickerpack on Telegram


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 23, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Only fair.>;3


I do not understand lol


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 23, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> I do not understand lol


It was only fair to warn you what you would be getting yourself into.XD


----------



## Servyl (Nov 24, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> It was only fair to warn you what you would be getting yourself into.XD


Holy fuck, Eirlys would LOVE to meet her! Can we start something up? ;3


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 26, 2022)

Choco is a male Chocolate Labrador Wolf, who's current age is eighteen, he'll be nineteen next September 11th, so be sure to wish him a happy birthday when that date arrives!

Choco works as an officer of the law in the town of Rosewood, though he's still a rookie as of now.

He's very friendly and easy to get along with, as he's really up to talk about anything and enjoys a nice chat. Just remember he isn't made of chocolate, he's only a chocolate wolf because that's the name of his unique species.

Be ready for a joke or two when he's around! If there is any opportunity for one to be made, you'll know Choco is gonna make one.

He isn't a fan of rude or entitled people, as such, he won't get along well with them.

Having a rough day? Talk to Choco! You're local caring wolf will have a conversation with you and try his best to keep your sprints up!

Choco can be a big eater, by which he can eat more than you'd think he could. Because of this, his weight may fluctuate from time to time, as eating a lot can have an effect on your figure.

He ain't single! Choco is in a loving relationship with his long time friend, now girlfriend, Vanilla! Those two just love to cuddle each other, don't you like cuddles? Who doesn't?

Choco is a gamer! He'll be gaming with whatever game he can get his paws on, the genre doesn't matter to him as long as he has fun!

Choco is 5ft 8in and weighs 129 pounds


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 26, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco is a male Chocolate Labrador Wolf, who's current age is eighteen, he'll be nineteen next September 11th, so be sure to wish him a happy birthday when that date arrives!
> 
> Choco works as an officer of the law in the town of Rosewood, though he's still a rookie as of now.
> 
> ...


Just an updated info dump


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 2, 2022)

Maelstrom always dreamed of being a pirate when she was young.  At least, in her mind, being a pirate just meant having a lot of adventures and not having to follow rules.  The idea of actually killing and robbing and hurting people didn't really enter her mind until much later in life, as an adult when she took over management of a tavern on an island where a pirate crew resided.  She had a "fling" with the captain, but also came to realize that real pirates aren't particularly nice to be around.

Years later, she fell into her own sort of piracy, leading a clan of outcasts, bandits and rebels to cut off trade routes to a city.  In her mind it was justified, because the city's leadership had done horrible things to the native tribes.  During that time, her clan captured a slave ship and drove it to shore, freeing the slaves aboard and killing the slavers and crew.  She then gave the slaves the ship, if they wanted it, to patrol the waters and attack any merchants coming and going from the city.  Some chose to return to their homes as free citizens, but most opted to take up piracy as an act of vengeance against the city for its involvement in the slave trade.

When the kingdom came under attack from a much more powerful empire, Maelstrom chose to disband the clan rather than stay and fight, knowing they didn't stand a chance.  She fled to another land and took up a new, more peaceful life.  During a visit to the coast, she encountered a familiar ship and the crew recognized her as the one who had liberated them and given them the ship.  They invited her aboard as an "honorary" captain, and they took to hunting other slave ships, freeing the captives and slaying the slavers and crew.  The freed slaves could join the crew if they wanted, or be returned to their homeland.

They captured a ship that Maelstrom particularly liked, and sailed it into a sheltered cove.  She named the ship Kasperia, after her mother, and dropped anchor.  The Kasperia has become her floating home, while the crew continues to patrol the oceans.


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

Dourvn, a Kodiak Bear standing eleven feet tall, shunned by his own kind for sadistic brutality, constantly at odds with himself, inside a ballistic lust for fighting, pillaging, [redacted] and killing, contained within a thin wrapper of tolerance and restraint, always waiting for any reason to indulge his feral tendencies. Anyone not capable of handling themselves should approach with extreme caution, those who earn his respect, stand to gain a loyal friend.


----------

